# Joint Wont Burn :(



## ozman (May 10, 2009)

Hey everybody,I got nothing against a bong or pipe,but it would be nice to be able to smoke a joint.
I have read in the past (many moons ago)that nutes would effect the burning of material,it burns ok in my bong and pipe,but to get a joint to burn,thats another question altogether,it doesnt matter how dry or crispy the material is it will not burn without keeping fire on it.

If anybody has any ideas Im listening lol.............





:watchplant::lama:


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 10, 2009)

Nutes doesn't have anything to do with it, bro...just let the joint dry out a bit, then roll it back n forth with the palm of your hand across a table to create some airflow between the paper and the bud..you'll be blazin away on no time


----------



## crozar (May 10, 2009)

you need to a crusher probably to make it all powdery and add some tobacco to burn properly , just 30% of tobacco.


----------



## JBonez (May 10, 2009)

has it been dried and cured properly?

i can smoke bud right of the stem freshly cut, i just put in the oven on 170 for about 20 min, then let it cool down, nice and crispy ready to be smoked!

i do flush pretty good tho, hmm....


----------



## PencilHead (May 10, 2009)

I'm a long time joint smoker--don't care much for the bong, haven't tried the vaporizer. Your medium has to be somewhat dry.  It needs to be shredded as fine as your patience will allow, either by fingers or scissors. Contemporary pot is very resinous and can't be rolled tightly. Moisten your fingers so you don't get any newbie-lap at the beginning (will make your joint run).  Roll slowly with more emphasis and pressure on the toking end--slightly more emphasis. The middle should finish before the ends--lick that thang.  Roll over and lick both end portions of your skin. Pinch one end and puff on the other and collapse it slightly.  If a joint runs, put it out and open up the side that's not burning by pinching the paper into a long tent.  If you've got a small sharp device (not advised if you're real high) push it under the paper at the long part of the run, give it air.  If all else fails, curt the joint into pieces and smoke it in your bong. That'll be ten dollars everyone who reads this.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 10, 2009)

After I roll one, I lick the entire thing down (I know it sounds gross), then take my lighter and wave it under the J while slowly turning it.  This causes the paper to get cripsy and prevents runners from occuring (where the joint burns down on one side unevenly) since you are wetting the entire paper and then drying it with the heat from the lighter, not just the one side where you sealed the J. Burns even every time.


----------



## Alistair (May 11, 2009)

All these guys have good points.  I don't understand the need to lick the finger tips before rolling, but it kind of makes sense.  So, Pencil Head, you wet your fingers, roll your doob and the lick the entire thing?  I like how you pinch down on the non smoking end.  You said that you crimp down a bit on the toking end as well?

I've always been to cheap to buy smoking paraphernalia, so a I always carry a pack of Zig Zags.  I'm fairly a good roller of the basic joint, but this advice will make me better.

There nothing lie a nice joint on a walk.  For that I should roll a secret agent.  However, I normally smoke in a safe place such as my house, but very rarely out in public anymore.

Thanks for the hints, PencilHead

Thanks


----------



## purplephazes (May 11, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> you need to a crusher probably to make it all powdery and add some tobacco to burn properly , just 30% of tobacco.


Dude please let him smoke a cigarette if need be !!


----------



## purplephazes (May 11, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I'm a long time joint smoker--don't care much for the bong, haven't tried the vaporizer. Your medium has to be somewhat dry. It needs to be shredded as fine as your patience will allow, either by fingers or scissors. Contemporary pot is very resinous and can't be rolled tightly. Moisten your fingers so you don't get any newbie-lap at the beginning (will make your joint run). Roll slowly with more emphasis and pressure on the toking end--slightly more emphasis. The middle should finish before the ends--lick that thang. Roll over and lick both end portions of your skin. Pinch one end and puff on the other and collapse it slightly. If a joint runs, put it out and open up the side that's not burning by pinching the paper into a long tent. If you've got a small sharp device (not advised if you're real high) push it under the paper at the long part of the run, give it air. If all else fails, curt the joint into pieces and smoke it in your bong. That'll be ten dollars everyone who reads this.


I OWE you $50 whats wrong pencil no tobacco thrown in there ... come to aussie and pass this message on ..i like ya style ..take note crozar !!..but personally i use two papers joined together width ways gotta be ZIG -ZAGS blue for slow burning ...or a bible cut into paper sizes or bigger (the whole page for special occasions )..gotta be dry bud as well..rip it ..chop it ..roll it with a paper tube in the end ..for no roach puposes !!..deep throat lick it.. smoke it .. if it crackles and pops throw it my way so i can open a seed bank in OZ ! peace !


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 11, 2009)

u u se pretty much the same method i use except on my puffing end i take a pencil and roll the paper back inwards making a cup shape.... try it somethime.  ts hard to explain. but it allows for more air frol and absolutly no runs at all


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 11, 2009)

u have to lick your fingers so the gooie goodness doesnt stick to them so it doesnt make it harder to twist up...


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 11, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> If you've got a small sharp device (not advised *if you're real high*).


 
^This is BuddyLuv's post of the week.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

To the OP sounds like you've got to get a bit better at rolling your J's.  Take the advise of PH and NYC then just add a crutch at the end and you've got yourself a sweet joint.  I use a thin strip of cardboard strait off the rolling paper case.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)




----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)




----------



## ozman (May 11, 2009)

I remember 20 some odd years ago a guy had come home for leave from the army I think,he stated he could roll a joint that was killer,so I took him up on his offer.
He proceeded to roll a average looking joint till he got to the end that we would smoke on and took a piece of a playing card just like the aforementioned paper tube,or paper cover cardboard same effect,but he was right it was killer.That was the only time I ever smoked a j like that mite havta  do sometime with some other ppl I know hehe watchem cough and gag,I wont laugh hehe I wont laugh hehe ........like hell I wont I will LMAO .....


Peace to All


----------



## ozman (May 11, 2009)

Hey TEG,that is an awesome DIY on a cone I will have to try that always wondered how they was rolled, but it was always easier to just grab the bong or pipe lol hmm (no motivation syndrome kicking in)then to try to figure it out.
Thanx


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> I remember 20 some odd years ago a guy had come home for leave from the army I think,he stated he could roll a joint that was killer,so I took him up on his offer.
> He proceeded to roll a average looking joint till he got to the end that we would smoke on and took a piece of a playing card just like the aforementioned paper tube,or paper cover cardboard same effect,but he was right it was killer.That was the only time I ever smoked a j like that mite havta do sometime with some other ppl I know hehe watchem cough and gag,I wont laugh hehe I wont laugh hehe ........like hell I wont I will LMAO .....
> 
> 
> Peace to All


 
Oh man you've got to use a crutch.  Not only does it let you take much bigger rips but you don't have to use a roach clip when it gets to the end.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

I stopped needing crutches years ago.

Its all in the roll and the paper chosen.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

I guess I just don't like sucking in little bits of resinous bud while taking a rip.


----------



## crozar (May 11, 2009)

it depends on the bud , some must be used with tobacco because i lacked knowledge of mj , this site really helped me especially ya'll , the reason im saying this because if i had the knowledge i wouldve dried the buds to be smoked pure , but i used to smoke pure , some which worked , and sometimes the stash comes hard to burn , even when crushed like powder.
overrall that jay looks good fora  relaxation time , but when going to uni by car my jay was 2wice as big  , i had times on the end of my time in downunder where it was a real killer.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> To the OP sounds like you've got to get a bit better at rolling your J's. Take the advise of PH and NYC then just add a crutch at the end and you've got yourself a sweet joint. I use a thin strip of cardboard strait off the rolling paper case.


 
I do this too.  I tear of a whit epiece of cardboard from my cigerrete pack about 1/4 inch wide.  I roll this between my fingers and place it in the end of the J I am going to smoke from before I roll it.  This causes me to not need to smoke the J all the way down to the nub, burning my fingers and make sure I am not wasting any MJ.  When it was shown to me it was called a "ghetto filter".


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

If you look closely at the first pic in the second set, you can see how the "Yin-Yang" technique leaves not enough room for ant "treats" to pass through. The openings are actually far smaller than the opening on a conventional crutch, even the pre-rolled tubes available on the market today.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

But to be honest, I'm a daily smoker and I haven't smoked a J in years.  To me it just wastes too much.  If I end up with shake it goes in the vaporizer.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> If you look closely at the first pic in the second set, you can see how the "Yin-Yang" technique leaves not enough room for ant "treats" to pass through. The openings are actually far smaller than the opening on a conventional crutch, even the pre-rolled tubes available on the market today.


 

aaahhhhh... now I see what your talking about.  Like how you call them ant "treats" lol!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

...Also, if your bud has high levels of nitrogen it wont burn well.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 11, 2009)

This is a mind blowing post to me.:shocked:  Cracks me up how much detail some guys go into explaining their rolling technique. And that one post about slurping on the rolled hoot then drying it! That is known as a nigga lippa or a CC where I'm from. And you Ausies with your tobacco and cones, yuk! Man I wish I could get my hands on a Big Bamboo album paper, the one the size of that Cheech and Chong album.  Led Zeppelin!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

Um, I live in california and have yet to find somebody who can roll cones like me.


----------



## leafminer (May 11, 2009)

Yeah right!
It's just patience. Properly cured bud smokes just fine in a joint. It is no good letting lumps get in there, that's gonna cause uneven burning or it will go out.
Just be patient and make sure you turn the bud into nice easy to roll fragments and strands. Some of the 'hard' bud can take a while to 'process'. 
And if you get a run .. . just lick a finger and use it to wet the side that is burning too fast. That'll help.
And as for using triple skins? Yeah I used to do that once. Before I learnt how to grow dynamite bud!


----------



## leafminer (May 11, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> This is a mind blowing post to me.:shocked:  Cracks me up how much detail some guys go into explaining their rolling technique. And that one post about slurping on the rolled hoot then drying it! That is known as a nigga lippa or a CC where I'm from. And you Ausies with your tobacco and cones, yuk! Man I wish I could get my hands on a Big Bamboo album paper, the one the size of that Cheech and Chong album.  Led Zeppelin!



I bought Big Bamboo on vinyl and when I got it home I found some mutha had stolen the damn paper!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 11, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Um, I live in california and have yet to find somebody who can roll cones like me.


 Yours look impressive no doubt. In Australia they always roll cones an use tobacco in them. I seen a guy roll one with one hand on the beach in about 6 seconds, smoked perfect, they just need to keep the tobaco out of it.


----------



## ozman (May 23, 2009)

Woo Hoo OK I figured out wha.t was wrong.Brand Loyalty,Ive use zig zags for so long never thought of anything else,I prefer zig zag cut corners slo burn....

But any ways it was all in the paper,I went with a thicker paper(we call them bed sheets here)they burn like a champ,finally something right is happening,maybe my cloning will turn around now as well lol.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 23, 2009)

anybody remember the randys? the ones with the wire in them..   they were the bomb. wish i could find those. i havent seen them in years


----------



## Moto-Man (May 23, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Um, I live in california and have yet to find somebody who can roll cones like me.



Hehe.. couldnt resist chiming in here EG..I use the small Club papers; these are the best. Why? Just burn one and compare the ash to anything else. There will be no ash. I've been twisting cigs for three decades now - did quit for a year two years ago, and prolly will again - but anyway.. I bet you roll a mean J too. You tried Clubs? They have 1 1/2 width as well if you can't deal  

But I also did wanna acknowledge your astute suggestion regarding nitrogen in one's weed. I never knew about this before you posted on another thread about flushing a few days ago. I could not figure out why my doobs were going out! My methods had not changed (decades of same rolling method).. so yeah, thanks for 'splaining that.  Do I flush now? Heck yeah, I do!

I also don't know why Aussies, Brits and Canadians use this cardboard filter thang... not my bag.. seems silly. And I hate what Euros do; mixing tobacco w/ pot. Toking on tobacco? Are you out of yer mind?

Finally, Sherwood.. I don't think "nigga lippa" was a very polite thing to say - in any forum. 'Nuff said.

Cheers,


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 26, 2009)

The papers that came (or come) with the "Bali Shag" tobacco are the best in my book. 

The tobacco 'aint too bad either. 

I used to smoke TONS of spliffs, mostly while I was working at one of my many crappy job's.

...I quit tobacco a while ago, but sometimes I do cheat...


----------



## Moto-Man (May 27, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> The papers that came (or come) with the "Bali Shag" tobacco are the best in my book.
> 
> The tobacco 'aint too bad either.
> 
> ...



Haha, I smoked Bali for years up until a few weeks ago..then found Peter Stokkeby's Danish Blend #91. I always threw the Bali papers away - you really gotta try Clubs (no glue) You will thank me next time you lapse 

Cheers,


----------

